# Anti-Preterist Info



## C. Matthew McMahon (Mar 25, 2006)

Where would you send someone to get good "anti-preterist" info. I have a pastor friend dealing with advocates of Full Preterism in his church and he needs some help. 

Thoughts?


----------



## BobVigneault (Mar 25, 2006)

I'm not sure what you're asking Matt. Do you want info that is against preterism in general, (Matt 24 fulfilled in 70AD, early date for Revelation) or against the neo-Hymenaean full-preterism (Jesus has already returned)?

For the latter he could start here for info and leads.

http://www.preteristsite.com/contrahym.html

Blessings!

[Edited on 3-25-2006 by BobVigneault]


----------



## Arch2k (Mar 25, 2006)

I would highly recommend The End of All Things by C. Jonathin Seraiah. The books is meant to be a fairly comprehensive rebuttal of full preterism, although Seraiah is in favor of partial preterism (similar to that of Sproul).

I fell into a very short period of time several years ago where I was seriously considering full preterism. I bought and read James Stuart Russell's "The Parousia" and devoured it until somebody recommended that I read this book before I believe full preterism.

This book did it for me. He attacks the underlying notions of full preterism and shows how it is contradictory. 

It's endorsed by Kenneth Gentry, Richard Pratt, and Sproul Jr.

Hope this helps!


----------



## ANT (Mar 25, 2006)

Matthison's book is really good too!

When Shall These Things Be?


----------



## RamistThomist (Mar 25, 2006)

Paul Manata:

http://radioapologia.com/manata.php/ (no, that's not his voice)
http://presstheantithesis.blogspot.com/2005/08/two-dozen-or-so-orthodox-arguments.html
http://presstheantithesis.blogspot.com/2005/06/you-might-be-hyper-preterist.html


----------

